# What is the gasket called for the connection?



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Doing a building shut down next Friday, this is leaking out the bottom of bolted connection, gasket not sealing, 4" 8 bolts, this is a combined fire/domestic water main.

Sorry, not a quality picture but easy to see it.

Do not get to do this kind of repair everyday, simple fix, but need to know what the gasket is called?

Also will the elbow connections, the 2 90's seen, will these be able to twist away from the flange so giving me the room needed to clean faces for the new gasket to go, or will i need to loosen those bolted joints to allow the movement?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Looks like an easy fix ...

Undo the Vic... Change gasket on flange and while you are at it also change the Vic gaskets...


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We buy sheets of gasket material ... It's like a rubber and we cut the pattern we want .. If you don't have access to such sheets your supplier should be able to order you the gasket


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Looks like an easy fix ...
> 
> Undo the Vic... Change gasket on flange and while you are at it also change the Vic gaskets...


There could be a couple of different configurations going in there...

Yes Ron, loosen the lower vic clamp and the whole assembly will roll down when you break the flange, but that is a vic split flange, with it's own unique gasket. If I put it in it would also have a steel spacer ring and an appropriate size and material ring or full faced gasket...

Need a closer look.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.victauliccanada.com/en/p...le-741-vic-flange-adapter-ansi-class-125-150/

This is what is on that elbow Ron, it may or may not have the steel backer ring and epmd/garlock/flexitalic (unlikely) gasket also.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

As far as the vic goes, I will have the campus fire crew handle that part, not licensed to work with that fitting, on the university one trade can do do the work of other trades, ( example, I can not disconnect a water heater and reconnect on a replacement change out, crazy, yes, but that is the way it works on campus), i do have gaskets on the ready in one of our mech rooms, so no need to make one on the fly.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Ron said:


> As far as the vic goes, I will have the campus fire crew handle that part, not licensed to work with that fitting, on the university one trade can do do the work of other trades, ( example, I can not disconnect a water heater and reconnect on a replacement change out, crazy, yes, but that is the way it works on campus), i do have gaskets on the ready in one of our mech rooms, so no need to make one on the fly.


Thats weird ... How could your plumbing license not cover a vic fitting ???


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> Thats weird ... How could your plumbing license not cover a vic fitting ???


Sounds like union jurisdiction.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes it is a union, not a trades union, but a teaches union that everyone belongs to here.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

You've got a lot of gasketed connections in that pic.

Is the victaulic flange adapter gasket the one that's leaking?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ron said:


> As far as the vic goes, I will have the campus fire crew handle that part, not licensed to work with that fitting, on the university one trade can do do the work of other trades, ( example, I can not disconnect a water heater and reconnect on a replacement change out, crazy, yes, but that is the way it works on campus), i do have gaskets on the ready in one of our mech rooms, so no need to make one on the fly.


You could replace that gasket without undoing any of the vic clamps. Are you familiar with that flange style Ron?


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> You've got a lot of gasketed connections in that pic.
> 
> Is the victaulic flange adapter gasket the one that's leaking?


Good call, I guess I made some assumptions...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

U666A said:


> You could replace that gasket without undoing any of the vic clamps. Are you familiar with that flange style Ron?


No, only helped out once on a 4" stream line once i had posted pictures of, I mean if it is just a matter of removing all the bolts and nuts and hoping the existing gasket will just slip out and then slip in the new gasket, tighten bolts back up, then I can see doing this with out touching the vic's, that would be awesome, but you know how these things turn out at times.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

U666A said:


> You could replace that gasket without undoing any of the vic clamps. Are you familiar with that flange style Ron?


Also, if it is an epmd gasket in there you won't have to do anything special to the face of the 150# flange. If it is garlock, a wire brush should do the trick. Keep in mind once you remove the bolts (including the hinge bolt) and remove the vic flange adapter you will have fairly good access to the entire face of the 150# flange.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

johnlewismcleod said:


> You've got a lot of gasketed connections in that pic.
> 
> Is the victaulic flange adapter gasket the one that's leaking?


Yes the flange adapter seen has 8 bolts at connection.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Correction, you don't need the flange washer (spacer ring) for that application. All you need is a 4" Style 741 Victaulic flange adapter gasket and you're good to go. You will need only about a 1/2" of space between the vic 90 and the 150# flange to slip the old gasket off and the new one on once you have it stripped back. 

Dead simple repair Ron, you got this! :thumbup:


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

I know what my old master plumber would tell me.
Change both flange gaskets AS WELL as the two vic joint gaskets.
You start moving the stuff around and the other joints may start to
leaking. The two flanges and elbows will come down and that will allow
the seal/surface areas to be cleaned.
More work, but almost no chance of a re-do.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

BigDave said:


> I know what my old master plumber would tell me.
> Change both flange gaskets AS WELL as the two vic joint gaskets.
> You start moving the stuff around and the other joints may start to
> leaking. The two flanges and elbows will come down and that will allow
> ...


I would tend to agree, but I have been up against the same jurisdictional warfare that will cause Ron headaches... The repair to the leaking joint can be made without disturbing any other joint and with the vic flange removed there is ample room to do what little face maintenance will be necessary...

Depends on the situation I guess.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Dave and Ben are both right. You can pick up a couple vic gaskets for the elbows at the same time you get the flange adapter gasket and have them on hand just in case you end up breaking the seal on one while you break out the flange gasket


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Dave and Ben are both right. You can pick up a couple vic gaskets for the elbows at the same time you get the flange adapter gasket and have them on hand just in case you end up breaking the seal on one while you break out the flange gasket


And John, for the win! :thumbup:

Ron, just set your phone on a tripod and start a webinar when you're ready next Friday and myself and the rest of the armchair plumbing brigade will coach you through it! 
:laughing: :jester:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just so we all are on the same connection, this is the one leaking, at bottom side of it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

U666A said:


> And John, for the win! :thumbup:
> 
> Ron, just set your phone on a tripod and start a webinar when you're ready next Friday and myself and the rest of the armchair plumbing brigade will coach you through it!
> :laughing: :jester:


:laughing: Sure I will get Fox News out as well

Then I will call up Mike Rowe and have him do all the work.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Just make sure you take out the hinge bolts last, or you will struggle with all of them. Use a set of channel locks to squeeze the two ears together to pull the last bolt and it will come apart in your hands.

Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

Put some duck butter (Oklahoma Love Potion) on the gasket(s) to make certain it(they) can slide into place and seal when the pressure hits it...sometimes dry gaskets will stick and fail to seal.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Put some duck butter (Oklahoma Love Potion) on the gasket(s) to make certain it(they) can slide into place and seal when the pressure hits it...sometimes dry gaskets will stick and fail to seal.


Must...


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Will take a post pictures.


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

U666A said:


> Must...


Probably safer to use the Vic lube...over exposure to Oklahoma Love Potion can cause you to have confused thoughts about sheep and goats :yes:










:jester::laughing:


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Jurisdiction my aZZ, if you bring the system back up and find a new leak
you could have prevented, NO ONE is going to be happy when the system
has to be drained down for the second time that night. Now your up against
getting done before opening hours of the building.
My small amount of experience with this type stuff, has been a 20 story
office building with larger flanges and a blown deadline affecting hundreds of
office workers. The pressure was uncomfortable for me personally, that's why
I got out of that type of work years ago.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

johnlewismcleod said:


> Probably safer to use the Vic lube...over exposure to Oklahoma Love Potion can cause you to have confused thoughts about sheep and goats :yes:
> 
> :jester::laughing:


You crazy southern folk... :laughing:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

BigDave said:


> Jurisdiction my aZZ, if you bring the system back up and find a new leak
> you could have prevented, NO ONE is going to be happy when the system
> has to be drained down for the second time that night. Now your up against
> getting done before opening hours of the building.
> ...


I don't disagree Dave, I just know the animal all too well. I whole heartedly agree with John about having everything there just in case, but I'm sure in Ron's capacity he can merely make suggestions to a "maintenance supervisor" or some other genius with a fancy title and a shiny white hat. :Thumbup:


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

U666A said:


> I don't disagree Dave, I just know the animal all too well. I whole heartedly agree with John about having everything there just in case, but I'm sure in Ron's capacity he can merely make suggestions to a "maintenance supervisor" or some other genius with a fancy title and a shiny white hat. :Thumbup:


Trade co-ordination can be your best friend or your worst enemy in those scenarios :yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

BigDave said:


> Jurisdiction my aZZ, if you bring the system back up and find a new leak
> you could have prevented, NO ONE is going to be happy when the system
> has to be drained down for the second time that night. Now your up against
> getting done before opening hours of the building.
> ...


This will take place doing the day, building will be in use, had to give 5 day notice before the shut down, domestic hot and cold will not be avail during the repair. Good thing it will only effect one of the building, and that one is only 3 floor, two main valves to be shut down, one inside the tunnels and one in the vault.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Ron said:


> This will take place doing the day, building will be in use, had to give 5 day notice before the shut down, domestic hot and cold will not be avail during the repair. Good thing it will only effect one of the building, and that one is only 3 floor, two main valves to be shut down, one inside the tunnels and one in the vault.


Alright, I really don't know why I threw my two cents in :laughing:
You boys could prolly do this blind folded :thumbup:
I'm headed out to repair a hose bibb, this one, I can do blind folded lmao!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

BigDave said:


> Alright, I really don't know why I threw my two cents in :laughing:
> You boys could prolly do this blind folded :thumbup:
> I'm headed out to repair a hose bibb, this one, I can do blind folded lmao!


All part of what makes this place great! :thumbup:

Your $0.02 is always encouraged and appreciated sir! :yes:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Here is a visual of the grounds. Now it is Hendricks Hall, this is the only building shut down, and there is the vault that will be worked in.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Your gonna be real happy this is the easiest material to work with you need a new 741 Vic gasket that's it you may have to buy the whole fitting if you loosen the vic90 just lube them as suggested by others the whole separation of trades in that instance is ridiculous and not saving anybody's job just pissing away money for no good reason just my opinion not trying to offend anyone but stupid is stupid good luck with repair


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Piper34 said:


> Your gonna be real happy this is the easiest material to work with you need a new 741 Vic gasket that's it you may have to buy the whole fitting if you loosen the vic90 just lube them as suggested by others the whole separation of trades in that instance is ridiculous and not saving anybody's job just pissing away money for no good reason just my opinion not trying to offend anyone but stupid is stupid good luck with repair


Tax payer dollars at work.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

BigDave said:


> I know what my old master plumber would tell me.
> Change both flange gaskets AS WELL as the two vic joint gaskets.
> You start moving the stuff around and the other joints may start to
> leaking. The two flanges and elbows will come down and that will allow
> ...


Agree 100% right IMHO


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

Ron said:


> As far as the vic goes, I will have the campus fire crew handle that part, not licensed to work with that fitting, on the university one trade can do do the work of other trades, ( example, I can not disconnect a water heater and reconnect on a replacement change out, crazy, yes, but that is the way it works on campus), i do have gaskets on the ready in one of our mech rooms, so no need to make one on the fly.


I would get a fire guy in there with me and change all 3 gaskets. Play by the rules but still do it right the first time.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Job is still pending, waiting for parts to come in, the couplings and flange are grinnell, so we ordered up that brand, was unsure if vitaulic gaskets could be used for grinnell couplings and flange adapter, this job will be done on a Saturday due to building usage during school days.

I did learn i can do this repair with the license I hold, so I will make this repair.


----------

